

Ask HN: Do anti-aliased fonts promote better eye health? - luckyland

I always disable font anti-aliasing in my text editors and other applications, but I'm curious if there are technical arguments for or against this in terms of what's easier on your eyes.<p>Without having any way to measure or prove it, I feel my eyes spend more time focusing on anti-aliased fonts.
======
ScottWhigham
I don't know - I've not heard that before. I always turn off white backgrounds
in my IDEs but I've not heard of using anti-aliased fonts.

~~~
mattlyon
i've found that black text on a white background is much easier on my eyes
than the opposite, at least on the newer, brighter LED LCDs, especially the
glossy ones like what ship on current macbooks.

------
johngunderman
I'm a big fan of Terminus; it proves easy to read and alleviated a lot of eye
strain I had been getting.

------
mattlyon
try Incosolata at 18pt, it's gorgeous, and you can read it from a full arms-
length away (how far from the screen you're supposed to be)

